# Best sound quality double din head unit



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking to upgrade stock double din head unit and wanted to know what double din sounds the best? Alpine, Kenwood, Clarion, Pioneer, JVC, etc. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey sir I think the Kenwood 9990HD sounds great nice unit has all the bells and whistles iPod capabilities are awesome check it out, i'm using with the audison bit one with mine


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The new Alpine INE-Z928HD seems like a great HU with a lot of features.
active capable.


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the inputs. Does the Kenwood have digital out to go into your bitone? I was told the Alpine 910 will do digital out.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Any of the bigger brands out there will do, not much difference. Most 2xDIN HUs have little processing abilities, you'll probably need a standalone DSP.

Buy some unit with nice screen, user friendly menus and iPod support.


----------



## Dejected Cheese (Aug 16, 2012)

If you are not looking for a touchscreen DDHU I can highly recommend JVC's KW-R900BT. It is a very cost effective solution to a stock unit. It has some DSP features (TA, DAC), Bluetooth, front USB and AUX, is not real flashy looking, 5 band graphic EQ, 5V preouts, built in XO for each channel, and overall just produces a great sound....well relative my old stock HU of course....I am sure there are higher priced units, or single din units that may be better, but this one fit my needs just fine.

For the price I could not find better (got it for $209.99 at SonicElectronix.com)


----------



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> The new Alpine INE-Z928HD seems like a great HU with a lot of features.
> active capable.


Only if you're one of the lucky few that has a Perfect Fit system designed for your car. I guess you can have a dash kit custom made...


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

voodoosoul said:


> Thanks for the inputs. Does the Kenwood have digital out to go into your bitone? I was told the Alpine 910 will do digital out.


If you want Digi out the alpine is your only option really.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

you're not gonna control the volume with the bitone if you use digital. i can tell you that already. :laugh:


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> you're not gonna control the volume with the bitone if you use digital. i can tell you that already. :laugh:


why is that? tried it out and had no problem.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

lbp775 said:


> Only if you're one of the lucky few that has a Perfect Fit system designed for your car. I guess you can have a dash kit custom made...


Those are for specific vehicles but they are not the ONLY vehicles that HU will fit in. It is an 8" screen but the chassis is still the same dbl DIN size as all others. See below

From Alpine.com
If your vehicle doesn’t have a Perfect F.I.T. dash kit, not to worry, you can still get the best sound for your vehicle.

Dimensions (of the INE-Z928HD)

Din Size: 2
Chassis Size (W x H x D) mm: 178mm x 100mm x 165mm
Chassis Size (W x H x D) in: 7'' x 3-15/16'' x 6-1/2''

Dimensions (of the INA-W910)

Din Size: 2
Chassis Size (W x H x D) mm: 178mm x 100mm x 163.6mm
Chassis Size (W x H x D) in: 7'' x 3-15/16'' x 6-3/8''


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

I just bought a Clarion nx602 for $550. Unit is really packed with features for the price tag, including navigation. I didn't care about processing because I'm running a bit1.1.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

There were some pioneer DVD DD units from a couple years back that sent out USB and CD out through the coax digital output. Might want to look into those since last I looked they are the only units out there that can.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

IVA-W205.... Digi out...


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

The 505 has digital out too but only for CD. Also, aren't the AI-net cables proprietary?

If you run an Alpine IVA series HU you can grab the Alpine 701 processor. There's one for sale in the classifieds for $225. Used 505s go for less than $400 on e-bay. So for about $600 you can have a pretty nice setup. My clarion nx602 and bit1 cost me $1,350 (new), as a comparison.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

db_Outlaw said:


> The 505 has digital out too but only for CD. Also, aren't the AI-net cables proprietary?
> 
> If you run an Alpine IVA series HU you can grab the Alpine 701 processor. There's one for sale in the classifieds for $225. Used 505s go for less than $400 on e-bay. So for about $600 you can have a pretty nice setup. My clarion nx602 and bit1 cost me $1,350 (new), as a comparison.


Proprietary yes, but nothing special. Just a standard unbalanced fixed level low level output with a bunch of other pins. Reason you can using a simple ainet RCA to ainet adapter for AUX option on older head units. Just google their pin outs and take what you need. Might need to bump up the output voltage in some cases.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cruzinbill said:


> why is that? tried it out and had no problem.


just messin with the OP. he's got a nice VW CC with all the convenience features. plus, i think the DRC isn't easy to get to the knob. it would have to be moved.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Tony, are you keeping the bit1?


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Tony, are you keeping the bit1?


Yes i'm keeping the bitone for now Jim. JT, you had me worried for a minute, thanks for messing with me. I will see you guys on the 15th


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a Clarion NX702. 

What is a good processing unit to go with for a 2 way active setup with sub that will eventually go into a 3 way plus sub.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

db_Outlaw said:


> The 505 has digital out too but only for CD. Also, aren't the AI-net cables proprietary?
> 
> If you run an Alpine IVA series HU you can grab the Alpine 701 processor. There's one for sale in the classifieds for $225. Used 505s go for less than $400 on e-bay. So for about $600 you can have a pretty nice setup. My clarion nx602 and bit1 cost me $1,350 (new), as a comparison.


Alpine makes a cable that adapts it to be a normal toslink


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Wondering why no one mentioned this: 









Kelvin


----------

